# Upgraded a few cheap notepads.



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I needed to make 100 small gifts for a group I am in so I upgraded some 50 cent note pads.
Once I had my production line going it didn't take long and I enjoyed making them. Hope you like them too.


----------



## kaylink (Apr 9, 2011)

they look like cards


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a neat idea! :lol: A very nice gift! :-D


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Like the idea.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

neat idea!


----------



## TheWorldIsALie (Jun 12, 2014)

They look very nice. What glue or tape did you use to attetch decorations?


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

TheWorldIsALie said:


> They look very nice. What glue or tape did you use to attetch decorations?


I just use ordinary clear paper glue.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

They are all so beautifully coordinated - lovely gifts.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

These are really beautiful,a lovely gift.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks, glad you like them. If you are into papercrafts in a big way like I am they are cheap and easy to do. And fun too.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

You are so creative! They are beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

they are wonderful..very very nice idea...sure all will enjoy them!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

they are wonderful..very very nice idea...sure all will enjoy them!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Sue Fish said:


> they are wonderful..very very nice idea...sure all will enjoy them!


Thanks Sue. Looks like you are into paper crafts as much as I am. I am lucky that I am the volunteer manager of a small community gallery gift shop so I have a ready made outlet for my work which I donate to the gallery funds.
Happy crafting.
Christine


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Thanks Sue. Looks like you are into paper crafts as much as I am. I am lucky that I am the volunteer manager of a small community gallery gift shop so I have a ready made outlet for my work which I donate to the gallery funds.
> Happy crafting.
> Christine


oh yes that is wonderful..I make so many and get carried away but it is such fun..I do keep mine very simple but I do like that ...nice to have gifts all made up as needed..I have so many quilting friends in Ct and crafting friends here in NC..I can always use many gifts


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a clever idea!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great idea!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really cute idea.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

what a lovely idea. I am a great card maker but this is a way of using up toppers by matting and layering the cover. thank you for sharing


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> what a lovely idea. I am a great card maker but this is a way of using up toppers by matting and layering the cover. thank you for sharing


Hi, I have to be honest it wasn't my original idea. If you google Sam Pootles UK then look up -How to measure and layer to cover a notebook tutorial you will see where I copied it from.

Sam has one of the best newsletters going for papercraft ideas I think. If you have an envelope punch board she has some great boxes you can make too.

Cheers, Christine


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love them, the colors are great so vibrant.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very creative


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They look utterly fantastic!

Hazel


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great idea! thank you for sharing!


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure anyone would be pleased to receive such a lovely gift.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Very clever they are beautiful


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi, I have to be honest it wasn't my original idea. If you google Sam Pootles UK then look up -How to measure and layer to cover a notebook tutorial you will see where I copied it from.
> 
> Sam has one of the best newsletters going for papercraft ideas I think. If you have an envelope punch board she has some great boxes you can make too.
> 
> Cheers, Christine


Thanks for the info. Have subscribed to her newsletter.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice idea for a quick colorful gift or thank you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! You are very creative.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very nice


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

yessss!!!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are terrific!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

they look great...very nice idea!!


----------

